# مجموعةبرامج مهم علي اسطونه تجميعيه



## GAD FOR JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

تحتوي علي برامج مهم للكمبيوتر 5برامج متنوعه 

:download:


http://www.4shared.com/file/87880975/ab613725/__online.html


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا جاد على البرامج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على البرامج يا جاد

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

gad for jesus

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## Raymond (8 مارس 2009)

البرامج خالية من الفايروسات ... و هي كالاتي

netcut
anti arp
net scan
christian arabic TV
video convert master
AIMP 2.50

شكرا و نرجو المرة القادمة ان تذكر اسماء البرامج

علي فكرة .. برنامج النت كات موجود في البرامج لكنه غير موجود في الاسطوانة
بمعني انه موجود في 
Temp\ir_ext_temp_0\AutoPlay\Docs

لكنه غير موجود كبرنامج عندما تفتح الاسطوانة التجميعية


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

*شكرا برامج جميلة بس يا جماعةبرنامج الانتي ارب برنامج بجد حلو اوي وبيمنع النت كت انة يقطع عليك بس في مشكلة  من الانتي ارب لأنة بيبوظ الاجهزة وخاصة الاجهزة القديمة*​


----------



## روح الرب (15 مارس 2009)

*اسطوانه رائعه جدااا جدااا*


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## Magdy Ibrahim (17 أبريل 2009)

جارى التحميل
شكرا


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## gerglys (20 أبريل 2009)

*اسطوانه جميله الف شكرررر​*


----------



## trank (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا جاد على البرامج


----------

